# Preamplificador para amplificador de audio



## dibagante (May 1, 2011)

Hola, estoy interesado en conocer las características que tiene un preamplificador para un amplificador de audio. Por ejemplo su impedancia de entrada, salida, tensión de entrada, salida, etc.
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2011)

dibagante dijo:


> Hola, estoy interesado en conocer las características que tiene un preamplificador para un amplificador de audio. Por ejemplo su impedancia de entrada, salida, tensión de entrada, salida, etc.
> Gracias



¿ Y de que pre-amplificador estas hablando ?


----------



## dibagante (May 1, 2011)

No conozco que tipos de pre amplificadores hay o como se clasifican?. La idea es hacer un preamplificador para un equipo de home theater 2.1.
Hasta el momento los bloques que tendria todo el equipo son preamplificador, control de tonos y filtros y una ultima etapa de potencia.
La señal de entrada para el equipo del home theater será tomada desde un reproductor mp3 convencional. No de una computadora.

Ok, en base a lo que lei es de baja potencia el amplificador que se hará. Tendrá 40 watts. Pero en cuanto al pre amp. Que características deberá tener este? Los parlantes del home theater serán de 4 ohms.


----------



## pandacba (May 1, 2011)

Si vas a utilzar un mp3 para que queres un pre? no tiene sentido.
Empeza a leer por que es evidente que todo esto es chino basico para vos
ya en otro hilo has preguntado demasiadas veces lo mismo, y en ese hilo demostraste que no te gusta leer y la única forma de aprender es leyendo y no que otro haga el trabajo por ti


----------



## dibagante (May 3, 2011)

Voy a tomar la salida de un reproductor mp3 que no consta de parlantes. Para poder escuchar la música voy a emplear un equipo que amplifique la señal de salida. Además a esto estoy pensando en utilizar otra fuente que no sea un mp3 solamente, si no que tambien posea una "line out", asi que de todas maneras necesito hacer un amplificador de audio.
Del esquema básico del amplificador de audio, saqué que si o si tengo que empezar por la etapa de pre amplificador.


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2011)

si pensas utilzar un mp3 o un line out no necesitas premplificador para la mayoria de los amplificadores que hay por ejemplo en el foro.

Si un amplificador tiene una sensibilidad de entrada de 1V o menos, un line out anda perfecto, y un mp3 se excede, no hay nada que preamplificar.....


----------



## gasnalu (May 3, 2011)

El tema es que el preamplificador se utiliza como etapa primaria de amplificacion de una fuente de señal que no tiene el suficiente nivel para excitar un amplificador de potencia, a parte de ecualizar frecuencias para que estas se escuchen mejor en los parlantes y controlar el volumen de la señal que se esta amplificando, todo esto lo hace el preamplificador.
Pero en tu caso que queres utilizar un mp3 como fuente de señal, la misma ya tiene todo esto, es decir ya esta amplificada lo suficiente para excitar un amplificador, ya esta ecualizada, y tiene control de volumen, osea que en tu caso no te hace falta un preamplificador.
Si vas a utilizar fuentes de señal que no posean esto, si puedes realizar un modulo "pre" para conectarlo a un amplificador, de lo contrario no te hace falta.

Generalmente se utiliza un preamplificador, cuando la fuente de señal es extraida directamente de un transductor de sonido, como un microfono, un cabezal magnetico, etc. Es decir cuando la señal es de nivel muy bajo, y hay que "tratarla".


----------



## dibagante (May 28, 2011)

Que tal, el line out que voy a tomar tiene un valor de 1,5 volt. Está bien como entrada para el pre?


----------



## gasnalu (Jun 2, 2011)

Tenes que especificar que preamplificador vas a usar. Los pre tienen como especificaciones entre otras cosas la sensibilidad de entrada y estas suelen estar normalizadas. El nivel de 1.5v es demasiado alto para la entrada de un pre, con ese nivel excitas directamente la entrada de un amplificador.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 2, 2011)

el nivel de sensibilidad dependiendo de la potencia de un ampli esta entre 400mV y 700mV tipicamente, por lo que 1.5 puede ser mucho todavía.
La cosa es que hay que saber la sensibilidad del amplificador y luego adaptar la señal para evitar problemas


----------



## dibagante (Jun 5, 2011)

Sugieren que haga un divisor de tensión para adaptarla a 400mv?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

Primero averigua la sensibildad de tu amplificador, las cosas para que funcionen bien deben hacerse bien, un para un equipo que tenga cierta sensibilidad no servira para otro que tenga una muy diferente, ya que sera mucho o sera poco


----------



## gasnalu (Jun 5, 2011)

Exactamente. Lo correcto es que sepas que sensibilidad de entrada tiene tu amplificador, ya que si le pones señal muy alta te va a saturar, y si le pones de menos no te va a entregar la potencia total, cuando averigues eso, si le puedes agregar un atenuador resistivo para tener el nivel de sensibilidad correcto.


----------

